# Duvida sobre estação



## Diogocardoso (5 Jun 2016 às 21:12)

Boa noite. Chamo.me Diogo Almeida e sou da zona da Guarda. Plantei uma vinha e gostava de seguir a pluviosidade e temperatura que se da no local e queria saber a vossa opinião sobre que estação escolher visto k fica no meio do nada, logo não há electricidade para alimentação. Há alguma estação que eu possa ir de 15 em 15 dias por exemplo e fazer o download de informações e analisar num programa? Procurei no fórum e não vi esta informação concreta. Obrigado


----------

